

A squeeze page or a landing page? - bizodo


======
bizodo
I used to suggest landing page but now it seems "don't make me think" can
become "don't make me link!" Internet users want everything on one page and
having a long squeeze page is the only option rather than putting together a
cluttered landing page.

